# visited canadian provinces



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

since the other three maps have been posted.











Mr_Denmark said:


> To make the map:
> 
> 1. Go to http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCanadianStates
> 
> ...





> <img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCanadianStates/countrymap?visited=ALBCNBNLNSONPEQU"><br/>
> <a href="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCanadianStates">create your own personalized map of Canada</a>
> or check out our<a href="http://www.world66.com/northamerica/canada/britishcolumbia/vancouver">Vancouver travel guide</a>


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

None yet.... but a Toronto trip is in the makings!


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Best part of the country


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I tell my visited cities in Canada:
-Montreal.
-Quebec city.
-Ottawa.
-Toronto.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> I tell my visited cities in Canada:
> -Montreal.
> -Quebec city.
> -Ottawa.
> -Toronto.


same here + Niagra


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

I have family in BC, Alberta and Ontario and Ive been to all 3 provinces because of wedding, funeral or birthday. Ive also been to Toronto on business and Vancouver for this project with the film industry.

Quebec I went to because I wanted to see it. Loved it-actually, loved them all.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

BC, Ontario, Alberta


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> same here + Niagra


Niagara Falls me too!
:yes:


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll just use Boom's map


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

I've only been to Ontario..

In fact, I'm there right now. Unfortunately.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Ontario, Quebec, Alberta, British Columbia


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

vid said:


> I've only been to Ontario..
> 
> In fact, I'm there right now. Unfortunately.


That's something we have in common then


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

I live in BC and havent been anywhere else 









I plan to visit other provinces, of course. I came so close to Ontario when i was in Niagara Falls - USA.


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

British Columbia
Ontario
Quebec
I would like to visit Nunavut next


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

hmmm... yeah. So thats kinda sad. I do plan on visiting Vancouver this summer.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been to all 10 provinces. I am itching to see all 3 territories. I found Newfoundland to be the most memorable, in terms of scenery. My favourite province is Ontario.


----------

